# Hawaii Reviews for December 2009



## billhall (Dec 5, 2009)

December 2009 Hawaii Reviews!!!


----------



## billhall (Dec 10, 2009)

*Kona Hawaiian Resort, Big Island, 10/11/09*

*New Review *


Kona Hawaiian Resort 
Reviewer:   Havergal Doherty​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 10, 2009)

*Gardens at West Maui, Maui, 12/05/09*

*New Review *


Gardens at West Maui 
Reviewer:  Dennis & Elizabeth Lindner​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 12, 2009)

*Cliff Club, Kauai, 2/15/09*

*New Review *


Cliffs Club 
Reviewer:  Len Beil​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 15, 2009)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas, Maui*

*New Review *


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:  Jennifer Barrile​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## happymum (Dec 16, 2009)

The link in post #4 is not to Cliffs Club.


----------



## billhall (Dec 20, 2009)

*Cliff Club, Kauai, 2/15/09 (corrected)*

*New Review *


Cliffs Club 
Reviewer:  Len Beil    corrected link​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 20, 2009)

*Cliffs Club, Kauai, 12/6/09*

*New Review *


Cliffs Club 
Reviewer:  Dennis & Gisela Frehe​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 20, 2009)

*HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort (Kohala Suites), Big Island, 11/14/2009*

*New Review *


Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort (Kohala Suites) 
Reviewer:  Lynne & Ken Wackstein​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 20, 2009)

*Hanalei Bay Resort, Kauai, 12/06/09*

*New Review *


Hanalei Bay Resort  
Reviewer:  Name: Dennis & Gisela Frehe​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 22, 2009)

*Kihei Kai Nani, Maui, 6/28/09*

*New Review *


Kihei Kai Nani  
Reviewer:  Thomas & Joyce Carslay​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 23, 2009)

*Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas, Kauai, 12/18/09*

*New Review *


Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas 
Reviewer:  Name: Chris Addington​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 25, 2009)

*Bay Club, Big Island, 12/20/09*

*New Review *


Bay Club 
Reviewer:  Patricia Newman​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 25, 2009)

*Royal Sea Cliff, Big Island, 12/19/09*

*New Review *


Royal Sea Cliff  
Reviewer:  W P Flowers​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 30, 2009)

*HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Kalia Tower, Oahu, 12/02/09*

*New Review *


HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Kalia Tower 
Reviewer:  Bob McIntyre​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pono Kai, Kauai, 12/25/09*

*New Review *


Pono Kai 
Reviewer:  Name: Chris Addington​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

